# A3 panel repairs



## majeric (Feb 29, 2012)

Morning folks!

So, I picked up a relatively cheap a3 the other day.

It has a few bumps that I'm looking to fix/get fixed.

One is on the passenger door....do you think a diy dent puller would get it out?










The second "dent" is a bit odd....it's on the rear quarter panel but rather than being indented...it's actually protruding. It sure how that's really possible..... any thoughts on how to repair that?










Many thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

The second “dent” looks like a diy repair where they have stretched the panel to much.
The first on is possible to fix by a dent man, e probably can massage it out.
I wouldn’t try diy, see rear panel for the reason why.

The rear panel looks to me like a body shop only repair, probably need some heat and and skills.
A cheap body shop will knock it back in and use copious amounts of filler.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Exactly as above


----------



## majeric (Feb 29, 2012)

Caledoniandream said:


> The second "dent" looks like a diy repair where they have stretched the panel to much.
> 
> The first on is possible to fix by a dent man, e probably can massage it out.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! 
I am tempted to "whack" the panel back into place. It's a run around car, which will get some dings....I got a quote of £400 to repair the lot.....

There is no paint damage....just dents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

*PDR all day long.*

Both panels are repairable with PDR. The high areas on the rear quarter look like displacement dents. They sit high as they are pushed out as the dented area is pushed in. They are correctable with the right know how and tools. I would steer well clear of any DIY work, silver is a difficult colour to work and can easily bruise and will end up looking far worse than they do now.

Check the rear quarter for filler in case of a previous poor reapir but going by the pics I am pretty sure they will repair well. Get a pro in and you will be amazed at the results.


----------

